# want to self study java



## NauticA (Apr 15, 2010)

want to learn java on my own..
any tips? like where to start from.. cuz i have done it in the course a bit.. i am familiar with the idea of classes and objects.. i am thinking of starting from servlets and jsp.. would that be cool or should i start it from the scratch because i want to assist a friend of mine the a web based project..


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 1, 2010)

you can start up with courses on javapassion.com or go about reading books like 
How to Program Java - Deitel Corp
Complete Reference - Herbert Schildt

I had tried to comprehend JSP and Servlets on my own but because of lack of time, I couldn't get far enough. 
Unless you are completely comfortable with java you shouldn't go for advanced java, However JSP would be simpler for you to understand if you have some experience with markup languages like HTML or XML.

go ahead .. fulfill your desires ....


----------

